# Nail Trimming Questions



## cellophane (Dec 30, 2013)

I've got a couple questions about nail trimming:

I have wood floors throughout the house and would prefer to keep her nails short so they don't tear up the floors. The floors aren't fancy but are original to the house (c. 1920.) She stays inside most of the time at the moment other than some playtime in the yard, walks or daycare.

With that in mind:

How often should they get trimmed? 
How short should I trim? Can the depth of trim be adjusted overtime to get them shorter?
Any recomendations on a clipper / grinder? I have a dremel that I could use if I can get her used to the tool or I can pick up some clippers. I've never used either so I'm open to suggestions. I did read the Nail Clippers thread and will check and see if the local shop has some in stock.
Anything else I should consider? I'm still a rookie dog owner :wave:


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

1. It is recommended to trim nails once every 2 weeks - HOWEVER this is not always necessary and as a groomer I prefer to trim my dogs (and my clients dogs) on an 'as needed' basis. 
2. I like to trim down to about 2mm from the quick. That way the nails are short but not right up against the quick so they won't be sensitive. Over time the quick will recede and you will be able to trim shorter. 
3. I personally use a dremel with an auto-stop for if the dog pushes too hard against the grinder. For beginners the 'Pedi-paw' isn't a bad place to start (it's one I still use occasionally!) I use the dremel to soften the edges after a cut with the clippers. 
4. If your dogs nails are black and you cannot see the quick, then you need to cut SLOWLY and only in very short slivers at a time. Look at your dogs nail after each cut and when you begin to see a pink or gray oval beginning to appear in the end of the nail, stop cutting because you will cut the quick and it is painful for your dog.

One more thing - you will likely want to buy some clotting powder just in case you do cut the quick.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

1. How often depends on how fast your dogs nails grow. I trim all of my dogs nails every 2 weeks.
2. As for how short, do not cut the quick and make them bleed. I cut my dogs nails right back to the quick where I can see it, but it is not bleeding. How far you cut is up to you. If you continue to do this over time the quicks will recede and the nails will be shorter.
3. I use a drimal most of the time and I have a set of clippers. Those are the one's I use and LOVE. 
4. I would get some Styptic powder. You put it on the nail to stop the bleeding if you do cut the quick.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I trim weekly and the hook part of the nails of both dogs have grown out about 1/4" every time. Must not be walking them enough or something. I am not trimming the whole thickness of the nail, just the hook part. They look like the photo on the last row on this site. I grind the hook part off and round the top and sides of the nail to shorten them as much as possible.
http://www.lakesidevets.com/site/view/173225_TrimNails.pml

Start out by cutting straight across to remove the hook if they are really long then nibble or shave or grind the upper and side parts of the nail to shorten more without hitting the quick and keep the nail off the floor. This won't just help keep your floors unscratched, it is good for the dog's feet and general well being.
http://susangarrettdogagility.com/2013/08/cutting-your-dogs-nails-how-important-is-it-really/


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

You can go a lot shorter with the dremel than with clippers. If you want to get shorter nails you have to make the quick recede. To do that you should dremel frequently, once a week or more. Have you ever seen how short a show Doberman's nails are? To keep them that short they dremel a couple times a week. 

Have you seen Doberdawn's fantastic page on dremeling dog nails? Info on everything you need to know from desensitization to how short to go. www.doberdawn.com and find the link on the left.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I just had Kris spayed and they always cut their nails while they are asleep. They look so good, I hope I can keep them that way not that they were really long before she went in as I do trim them regularly.


----------



## cellophane (Dec 30, 2013)

samshine said:


> Have you seen Doberdawn's fantastic page on dremeling dog nails? Info on everything you need to know from desensitization to how short to go. www.doberdawn.com and find the link on the left.


Thanks for the link!


----------

